# 2 xp3 or fx5?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Which filter would give me better filtration? 2 xp3 Rena filstars or one big fx5? I would keep an 110 aquaclear for fine filtering.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

going by the specs:
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/FX5_user_manual_EN.pdf
Filstar xP3 - RENA
I would think 2 xp3's would be the better filtration as opposed to the 1 fx5. You have 2 inlet's and outlets as opposed to just 1 of each, a bit more area for media if I'm not mistaken. And the flow rate on the FX5 is avg of 607 gph to where each XP3 will has a flow rate of 350 gph for a total of 700 gph total between the 2 xp3 filters combined.... then again I've been known to be wrong lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

John is so humble  Will post pic of your table tranformed to my work bench top - thinking of staining it bright blue first though 

I think the filtering capacity is going to be close. May be a bit more media area in the FX5 ?

The thing I don't like about the FX5 is too much flow coming out of one outlet - I can't stop it from vibrating if I keep it at full flow.

2 XP3 is easier to play with the flow. You also have the inherent advantage of 2 filters over one - alternate maintenance. One fail, you still have one


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with 2 xp3s. I'm not a fan of the fx5's. I went with a ehiem 2262 for my tank . It cost a lot more .It's worth every penny.


----------

